# 6000 years of divine creation were discovered less than 200 years ago



## zlax (Dec 25, 2020)

There is an interesting fact that the oldest reliably dated full Old Testament was discovered less than 200 years ago. Christian versions of the scripture was translated from it, and most of the modern Jews pray according to this version of Tanakh. This is the so-called “Leningrad Codex“. It is also interesting that it was found in Odessa (by the intriguing character who was repeatedly accused of making fakes while he still alive). Considering that many of the Dead Sea Scrolls were found fakes, the Odessa-Leningrad Codex is the cornerstone of the millennial history of Judaism and Christianity.
ODD# V(e)/1,v;70Brc3183



​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham_Firkovich#Forgery_Accusations


> Firkovich has come to be regarded as a forger, acting in support of Karaite causes. He wished to eliminate any connection between Rabbinic Judaism and the Karaites by declaring that the Karaites were descendants of the Ten Lost Tribes. Firkovich successfully petitioned the Russian government to exempt the Karaites from anti-Jewish laws on the grounds that Karaites had immigrated to Europe before the crucifixion of Jesus and thus could not be held responsible for his death.
> 
> S. L. Rapoport has pointed out some impossibilities in the inscriptions (_Ha-Meliẓ,_ 1861, Nos. 13-15, 37); A. Geiger in his _Jüdische Zeitschrift_ (1865, p. 166), Schorr in _He-Ḥaluẓ,_ and A. Neubauer in the _Journal Asiatique_ (1862–63) and in his _Aus der Petersburger Bibliothek_ (Leipzig, 1866) have challenged the correctness of the facts and the theories based upon them which Jost, Julius Fürst, and Heinrich Grätz, in their writings on the Karaites, took from Pinsker's _Liḳḳuṭe Ḳadmoniyyot,_ in which the data furnished by Firkovich were unhesitatingly accepted. Further exposures were made by Strack and Harkavy (St. Petersburg, 1875) in the _Catalog der Hebr. Bibelhandschriften der Kaiserlichen Oeffentlichen Bibliothek in St. Petersburg_; in Harkavy's _Altjüdische Denkmäler aus der Krim_ (ib. 1876); in Strack's _A. Firkowitsch und Seine Entdeckungen_ (Leipsic, 1876); in Fränkel's _Aḥare Reshet le-Baḳḳer_ (_Ha-Shaḥar,_ vii.646 et seq.); in Deinard's _Massa' Ḳrim_ (Warsaw, 1878); and in other places.
> 
> ...



Colette Loll of Art Fraud Insights and her team of researchers conducted a battery of scientific tests to determine the authenticity of the museum’s 16 DSS (Dead Sea Scrolls) fragments.


> “After an exhaustive review of all the imaging and scientific analysis results, it is evident that none of the textual fragments in Museum of the Bible’s Dead Sea Scroll collection are authentic,” concluded Colette Loll, founder and director of Art Fraud Insights, in a detailed report about the findings. “Moreover, each exhibits characteristics that suggest they are deliberate forgeries created in the twentieth century with the intent to mimic authentic Dead Sea Scroll fragments.”





https://museumofthebible.org/dead-sea-scroll-fragments
https://d2f7x7uhr2xem7.cloudfront.net/sixteen_by_nine/MOTB-DSS-Report-FINAL-web.pdf


----------

